# Смещение шейных позвонков



## Tov24 (6 Июн 2018)

Добрый день. Подскажите, пожалуйста, чем опасно смещение шейных позвонков на 2 мм? И опасно ли вообще?


----------



## La murr (6 Июн 2018)

@Tov24, здравствуйте!
Уточните, что Вас беспокоит.
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Tov24 (6 Июн 2018)

Беспокоит дискомфорт в шейном отделе, хруст.
Головные боли легкие, головокружения.
Учащенное сердцебиение, при небольших физических нагрузках усиливается сердцебие.
Плохой сон.
Существует диагноз всд по гипертоническому типу.


----------



## AIR (6 Июн 2018)

Tov24 написал(а):


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, чем опасно смещение шейных позвонков на 2 мм? И опасно ли вообще?


Смещение позвонков до 2х мм считается нормой и крайне редко вызывает какие либо проявления.


----------



## Tov24 (7 Июн 2018)

@AIR, благодарю за ответ.


----------

